# What is that thing called on the table saw?



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

It's on the out feed side of the blade mounted in the zero clearance insert. I think it keeps your what you're cutting from pinching and also hold the wood tight to the fence. I've see pictures of it, it's about the size of a quarter or a fifty cent piece.

I have a Ridgid contractor saw and am wondering if I can get a zero insert with one of those in it for my saw.

Do you know? Did I make any sense?

Bryan


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

which one do you have in mind...

Micro Jig splitter...

.
















indigenous splitter...

.
















riving knife...
best over all way to go.. it doesn't protrude above the blade and is the easiest to use...
it also comps for different kerfs of blades automatically..
follows the blade tilt too...

.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

bryansong said:


> It's on the out feed side of the blade mounted in the zero clearance insert. I think it keeps your what you're cutting from pinching and also hold the wood tight to the fence. I've see pictures of it, it's about the size of a quarter or a fifty cent piece.
> 
> I have a Ridgid contractor saw and am wondering if I can get a zero insert with one of those in it for my saw.
> 
> ...


Hi Bryan, I have two splitters I bought a few years ago. Give me your address by private message and I'll give them to you. Never been opened. Someone should use them.

As to zero clearance inserts, use your existing insert as a template and trace it out on half inch Baltic Birch ply. You may need to router the thickness a bit. Once sized, you put the blank insert in place, lock your fence down over it (but not over the blade!) turn the saw on and raise the blade up through the insert. Voila, done.

Lots of videos on this. I actually just used a table saw to trim down the edge thickness of the insert to fit my saw. You will want to make one for each of your blades, including basic sized dado stacks. Make a bunch of extra blanks at the same time. 

For some saws, you can purchase these, just check Amazon and search for inserts for your table saw. I bought several over the years for my old Delta saw and they were pretty cheap and a tad easier than making them. But my new saw's inserts are an arm and a leg.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I made extra inserts for my saw out of mdf, it also works just fine. That's if your saw inserts are that thick to start with. I had an old sSears saw that had the insert made out of stamped metal and I had to make a dado insert for it out of a piece of steel plate the same thickness (approx 1/8" thick). So it does depend a bit on your saw.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> which one do you have in mind...
> 
> Micro Jig splitter...
> 
> ...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you realize they won't t help you when you do angled cuts and they need to be removed...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> you realize they won't t help you when you do angled cuts and they need to be removed...


I had no Idea that they were pushed in to place. 

No, I didn't realize that, I hadn't thought that far ahead so thanks for that useful information.

Bryan


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> I had no Idea that they were pushed in to place.
> 
> No, I didn't realize that, I hadn't thought that far ahead so thanks for that useful information.
> 
> Bryan


the other two will cover nicely...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> the other two will cover nicely...


What about that Gold one, what kind of mounting would that take? I have a Ridgid contractor saw but I don't remember anything down under to mount it to. Would that work on my saw?

Bryan


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I don't really understand the point of using these micro jigs . I get the riving knife , but those things? Why would you bother , other than your cutting something small and I riving knife would be to safe


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I didn't know that was called a riving knife. I should look that up.

Thanks!


----------



## Guitfiddle (Dec 14, 2014)

I have a Ridgid R4512 that came with the riving knife. If yours is older model may not have. I bought this to replace my old Craftsman that was made long before riving knives and could find no upgrades that would convert it. The splitter could have been incorporated but as Stick said you can't use it for angle cuts. I wanted the extra safety of the riving knife. So new table saw! Of course there were a couple other benefits to the new one but the riving knife was the key reason for the upgrade.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> I don't really understand the point of using these micro jigs . I get the riving knife , but those things? Why would you bother , other than your cutting something small and I riving knife would be to safe





bryansong said:


> I didn't know that was called a riving knife. I should look that up.
> 
> Thanks!


Rick: the purpose of the micro jig is to keep the work piece separate as it clears the blade and to prevent the work piece from pinching the blade and causing kick back.

Bryan: as Wes said earlier, it depends on the model of Ridgid you have and whether it came with a riving knife. If it didn't it will be a heck of a job to retrofit one. I saw a post quite a while ago on either the Canadian Woodworking forum or Sawmill Creek where a guy made one for an older Delta contractors saw, but the amount of work he put into that was extensive. 

On newer model saws, the riving knife usually attaches to the arbor and raises and lowers with the blade. Also removable for doing dado work.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> Rick: the purpose of the micro jig is to keep the work piece separate as it clears the blade and to prevent the work piece from pinching the blade and causing kick back.
> 
> Bryan: as Wes said earlier, it depends on the model of Ridgid you have and whether it came with a riving knife. If it didn't it will be a heck of a job to retrofit one. I saw a post quite a while ago on either the Canadian Woodworking forum or Sawmill Creek where a guy made one for an older Delta contractors saw, but the amount of work he put into that was extensive.
> 
> On newer model saws, the riving knife usually attaches to the arbor and raises and lowers with the blade. Also removable for doing dado work.


Vince, thanks for the clarification. I think the micro jig is really what I'm looking for, something to keep the pieces separated. And I do have an older saw, a Ridgid TS3650. I've seen the micro jig while watching videos and thought Yea, that a great idea.

Bryan


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> What about that Gold one, what kind of mounting would that take? I have a Ridgid contractor saw but I don't remember anything down under to mount it to. Would that work on my saw?
> 
> Bryan


they mount where your guard mounts...
overall the riving knife is the better way to go...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Bryan, have you checked their website. Those splitters come in regular kerf and thin kerf, as well as a combo pack. You might want to check that out depending on which way you go.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> What about that Gold one, what kind of mounting would that take? I have a Ridgid contractor saw but I don't remember anything down under to mount it to. Would that work on my saw?
> 
> Bryan


that's the riving knife...
comes in a large number of styles and mounting methods...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> Bryan, have you checked their website. Those splitters come in regular kerf and thin kerf, as well as a combo pack. You might want to check that out depending on which way you go.


What's that big rectangular piece for?

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51lEZJnKqHL.jpg


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> that's the riving knife...
> comes in a large number of styles and mounting methods...


I'll look into it some more but I'm not seeing anything for my saw.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

bryansong said:


> I'll look into it some more but I'm not seeing anything for my saw.


Older saw where not equipped with them!
In 2009, Underwriters Laboratories (UL) will required that all new table saw designs include a riving knife.[10]


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

bryansong said:


> What's that big rectangular piece for?
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51lEZJnKqHL.jpg


That's a gauge to help you lay out the holes for the splitter.

Here's an installation video they have on youtube.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> What's that big rectangular piece for?
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51lEZJnKqHL.jpg


drilling template...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

which model saw do you have???


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Brian, I see on this website that there is a riving knife for the TS-3650.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The splitters are useful for zero clearance inserts you make yourself, You'll get both models with the templates. I had a saw without a riving knife, but gave it away, which is why I had them. New saw has a riving knife, but it is an exacting task to cut a slot for the riving knife on shop made inserts. Laguna makes two thicknesses of riving knives. Pretty easy to switch out.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> which model saw do you have???


Stick, I have a Ridgid TS3650


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Ratbob said:


> Hi Brian, I see on this website that there is a riving knife for the TS-3650.


Hey, that a great detailed parts retailer for my saw. I saved that link and thanks for looking for that for me.
It said the riving blade is discontinued but may I already have that part attached to my blade guard that is currently stored away in a drawer. I should look at that.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> The splitters are useful for zero clearance inserts you make yourself, You'll get both models with the templates. I had a saw without a riving knife, but gave it away, which is why I had them. New saw has a riving knife, but it is an exacting task to cut a slot for the riving knife on shop made inserts. Laguna makes two thicknesses of riving knives. Pretty easy to switch out.


Tom,

I'm looking forward to receiving the kit you've sent me. I do have one zero clearance insert but really should get more.

Bryan


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> That's a gauge to help you lay out the holes for the splitter.
> 
> Here's an installation video they have on youtube.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBMFQ1-8yDQ


Vince,

That video was very helpful. DesertRatTom has mailed me a Micro jig set he didn't have a need for so I've saved this video for later review.

You guys are really fixing me up. That's great!


Thanks
Bryan


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Bryan

Glad to hear Tom helped you out. Just a further word and you might already be aware of this: the video and Micro Jig's website shows two splitters in use. Your saw's throat plate might only be long enough to use one, so you'd have to check that. I'm not sure if your 3650 you has a metal throat plate or otherwise, but you'll want to make a zero clearance insert (or several) anyway.

Good luck and be sure to post some pics when you're done.

Vince


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

bryansong said:


> Hey, that a great detailed parts retailer for my saw. I saved that link and thanks for looking for that for me.
> It said the riving blade is discontinued but may I already have that part attached to my blade guard that is currently stored away in a drawer. I should look at that.


Found that site by simply searching for "TS-3650". That site does say discontinued/not available but if you search for "Ridgid TH1010" you might get lucky and find a vendor that still has one on the shelf (assuming you don't have one with your blade guard).

Good luck Brian, and happy hunting!

~Jeff


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Ratbob said:


> Found that site by simply searching for "TS-3650". That site does say discontinued/not available but if you search for "Ridgid TH1010" you might get lucky and find a vendor that still has one on the shelf (assuming you don't have one with your blade guard).
> 
> Good luck Brian, and happy hunting!
> 
> ~Jeff


Thank you Jeff


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> Stick, I have a Ridgid TS3650


that saw will take a bolt on riving knife...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

if you can't find a riving knife get a splitter and cut it down to become a riving knife...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> if you can't find a riving knife get a splitter and cut it down to become a riving knife...


I'm not having much luck with this riving knife thing. My saw comes with a knife as part of the guard and mounts to the rear of the saw. I'll just look into it later.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

My saw is old enough that it didn't have a riving knife. And my blade guard is borked and I stopped using it...makes me nervous. Am I right in thinking that if you get the narrow kerf micro jig, it would work with both narrow kerf blades and regular kerf blades ?


Gary


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gjackson52 said:


> My saw is old enough that it didn't have a riving knife. And my blade guard is borked and I stopped using it...makes me nervous. Am I right in thinking that if *you get the narrow kerf micro jig, it would work with both narrow kerf blades and regular kerf blades ?*
> 
> 
> Gary


yes....
but it's limited to 90° cuts only...
What a Riving Blade Is and Why It Is Important for Shop Safety / Rockler How-to

disassemble the guard and use the vertical blade as your riving knife after you cut to height.....

plan ''B''...

Making My Own Riving Knife » Ben's Workshop


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

gjackson52 said:


> My saw is old enough that it didn't have a riving knife. And my blade guard is borked and I stopped using it...makes me nervous. Am I right in thinking that if you get the narrow kerf micro jig, it would work with both narrow kerf blades and regular kerf blades ?
> 
> 
> Gary


I don't think using a narrow kerf jig with a regular kerf blade is a good idea. The narrow kerf jig will still allow the wood to pinch the blade causing a kick back. Seems like it should be easy to switch jigs and match your blade, but you'd need both jigs.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

My Bosch table saw had a throat that required a bit of tap dancing to copy for zero clearance plates, so I made about twenty when I did bother.



bryansong said:


> It's on the out feed side of the blade mounted in the zero clearance insert. I think it keeps your what you're cutting from pinching and also hold the wood tight to the fence. I've see pictures of it, it's about the size of a quarter or a fifty cent piece.
> 
> I have a Ridgid contractor saw and am wondering if I can get a zero insert with one of those in it for my saw.
> 
> ...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*Zero Clearance Plate*

A couple of years ago I did buy a zero clearance plate but other than that one all I a have is the one that came with the saw. I think I'll make my own *some* day but I don't have a band saw (which would make it easier), so for now I'll just find someone who makes the one that fit my Ridgid TS3650 table saw. 

I now have the Micro Jig separator set thanks to *DesertRatTom*, (*Thank you Tom*) and I'm anxious to get it mounted. Oh and I think Tom mention someone who makes them so I'll follow up on that lead.

Bryan





Dejure said:


> My Bosch table saw had a throat that required a bit of tap dancing to copy for zero clearance plates, so I made about twenty when I did bother.


----------

